# Regina Emergency



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Well this is my second Regina problem in two days. 

I recently acquired two reginas. The frogs are in the 8-10 month range.

I have both frogs separated in their own tanks for the time being due to aggression problems I noticed when I housed both animals together. 

One is noticeably larger and much bolder, this one is thriving, is very bold and eating well. However, the other is very shy and I rarely ever see it. I shifted some leaves in its tank today and found the frog and unfortunately it is not doing so well. It has lost weight, barely responds to anything, and stays right in the same spot crouched down without moving. It also appears that the frogs throat is pushed out (almost like it swallowed a small piece of leca). However, as I was examining the animal it jumped on my hand and I was able to feel the throat and it didn't feel like it had anything hard inside. 

I have not seen it eat, in fact, although it is skinny, some flies crawled by and the frog took no notice whatsoever. I have seen this behavior several times. 

I contacted Dr. Frye and am hoping to get a response soon and order some medicine that would hopefully help the frog. 

Any tips or suggestions as to what to do in the meantime. I put a cocohut over the frog as it was sitting out in the open and wouldn't move. I also put paper on the outer walls of the viv so it wouldn't see me/other frogs moving around. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

In the meantime you may want to try some diluted (non flavored) pedialite or the ringer solution that has recently been discussed. Many times tincs do not handle moves well and can crash fast. You may want to setup a temp tank and cover all sides with dark paper so the frog can not see out. Then do not mess with it a lot.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> In the meantime you may want to try some diluted (non flavored) pedialite or the ringer solution that has recently been discussed. Many times tincs do not handle moves well and can crash fast. You may want to setup a temp tank and cover all sides with dark paper so the frog can not see out. Then do not mess with it a lot.



I actually just finished giving the frog a soak in some ringer solution. It seemed slightly more energetic. 

At this point I am still very worried about the animals throat. It is very swollen which I believe could be attributed to fluid retention. I am considering possibly puncturing/draining the area, but at this time I do not really wish to do so. 

 

I am going to be moving the frog tonight into an enclosure like the one you suggested. 

Thanks for the help Kyle, I appreciate it.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would not puncture it, maybe see if you can find a local vet to look at it.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Raymond - 

You should really get it to a vet. Fluid retention (bloating) could be the cause - but it would be unusual to be so localized. The pic isn't the best - but their doesn't seem to be generalized bloating. An infection is more likely - and systemic antibiotics may be required. I would not attempt to lance/drain it yourself.

Visit http://www.arav.org/Directory.htm for a list of vets by location.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

rozdaboff said:


> Raymond -
> 
> You should really get it to a vet. Fluid retention (bloating) could be the cause - but it would be unusual to be so localized. The pic isn't the best - but their doesn't seem to be generalized bloating. An infection is more likely - and systemic antibiotics may be required. I would not attempt to lance/drain it yourself.
> 
> Visit http://www.arav.org/Directory.htm for a list of vets by location.


Oz, thanks a lot for the link, I really appreciate it. 

I found someone on that site who lives in my town which was surprising. Anyways, I left him a message and hopefully I get a response. 

I agree, a vet is going to be the only thing that could help at this point.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Just a note that the vets on that list won't necessarily have amphibian experience, but it is a better shot than going to a small animal vet.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, swelling went down yesterday, only to return slightly (but not as severe as before). 

As of an hour ago, the swelling has again receded. 

Medication is on the way from Dr. Frye and I plan on sending out a fecal. The frog still is very lethargic. Now I'm starting to worry more about the fact that it isn't eating. Hopefully some Metronidazole will help somewhat. 

I have talked to several local vets, but no one really specializes in amphibians. If I see no improvement with Frye's medicine (which should hopefully be here tomorrow or Wed.) I will take the frog in to the vet hospital at the university. 

One clinic I tried, after being told twice that the animal was a 'poison dart frog', asked me if that was some kind of turtle. :roll:


----------



## B Mack (May 11, 2005)

Hi Raymond,

This happened twice to me with tinc pairs in the same age range but different morphs (Powder Blues and Patricias). A pedialyte bath and a month seperation did the trick. We saw eating a day after seperation.

Try to reintroduce them to a new or newly replanted viv. When adding the seperated frog to the same viv, I have seen immediate aggression.

This is an anecdote, so please take all precautions. 

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

B Mack said:


> Hi Raymond,
> 
> This happened twice to me with tinc pairs in the same age range but different morphs (Powder Blues and Patricias). A pedialyte bath and a month seperation did the trick. We saw eating a day after seperation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian. 

Did the whole throat swelling happen as well? If so, what did you do to treat it? Just seperation and pedialyte? 

If this frog makes it, I plan on keeping them seperate for a couple more months (so they'll be around 12 or more months old) and putting them into a new tank. Either a 20 long (as opposed to their 'old' twenty high, or a 55 gallon if I can make room. 

Once again, thanks for the info.


----------



## B Mack (May 11, 2005)

Yes, I noted mild swelling, and yes, that's all I did for treatment. Also, the frogs in question were completely prostrate --like they were stuck in a kowtow. 

The conclusion I drew was that there was some display of dominance by the tankmate. I never observed this though.


----------

